# Wasser Kühlung hat eine Blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren



## Dummesetwas (27. November 2019)

*Wasser Kühlung hat eine Blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Die blase ist seit tag 1 da und will auch trotz kippen nicht verschwinden usw ist sie schlimm?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Nein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Wenn sie dich optisch nicht stört oder dein Gewissen sonstwie belastet... technisch gesehen kannste das ignorieren.


----------



## Dummesetwas (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Ehm nein zu was zum ignorieren oder schädlich bin verwirrt


----------



## Dummesetwas (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Danke dir nein ich finde sie tatsächlich eher schön


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*



Dummesetwas schrieb:


> Danke dir nein ich finde sie tatsächlich eher schön




In dem Fall die schlimme Nachricht: Nach einigen Wochen bis Monaten wird die Blase weg sein. Die Luft löst sich mit der Zeit langsam ins Wasser welches an der größeren Oberfläche (im AGB) die Luft wieder abgibt (Temperaturschwankungen und damit verbunden veränderte Löslichkeiten von Gasen im Wasser begünstigen das - wenns kalt wird löst dich minimal was von der Blase im Wasser und wenn unter Last das Wasser warm wird gibt es die Luft wieder ab - und die landet im AGB). Der Prozess ist extrem langsam aber auf lange Sicht verschwinden in einem solchen Kreislauf alle Blasen in "beruhigten" Kreisläufen.


----------



## Dummesetwas (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Danke ich nenne meine blase jz Alki und wenn sie stirbt zünde ich eine Kerze an


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Och nö 

Sie stirbt ja nicht... sie wird sehr langsam immer kleiner werden bis ihre Adhäsion an der Kühlerwand so klein wird, dass die Strömung sie mitreißen kann und sie sich mit der großen absichtlichen Blase im AGB vereinigen kann.

Der letzte Satz ist das wahrscheinlich geschwurbelste was ich seit vielen Monden hier abgesondert habe.


----------



## WaterAddicted (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Sie wird elendig ertrinken und ihre Hilfeschreie werden dich aus dem Schlaf reißen. Dich werden jahrelange Schuldgefühle plagen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*



WaterAddicted schrieb:


> Sie wird elendig ertrinken und ihre Hilfeschreie werden dich aus dem Schlaf reißen. Dich werden jahrelange Schuldgefühle plagen.



Username checks out. #Blasenmörder


----------



## Dummesetwas (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasser Kühlung hat eine blase ist sie schlimm oder kann ich sie ignorieren*

Sie ist eben verstorben.. habe es leider nicht gesehen nach einer fetten zocker Session war sie plötzlich weg ich werde sie vermissen


----------

